# Gilloo



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gilloo had a very sweet face. It is easy to see why she is so dearly missed.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So beautiful, so heartbreaking. I would love to see a cure in my our time. May it be. In the mean time, you are in my thoughts with a wish for you to find peace in her memory.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Gilloo is a beautiful girl. I hope the many happy memories you have can bring you comfort at this sad time.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gilloo. She was a beauty. RIP sweet girl xxoo


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing all the wonderful photos from the different stages of her life. Bless you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story and pictures of Gilloo. She was a beautiful girl and is waiting at the rainbow bridge for you all healthy. Cancer takes too many of our furkids and hopefully soon we will find a cure for it. Your new puppy will help to heal some of your pain and Gilloo will be there silently teaching the new pup the ropes.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Gilloo was so beautiful, and now is healthy and free of Cancer. I know in time, all the wonderful memories you hold so close to your heart, will let you smile once again.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

As everyone else has said, Gilloo was a gorgeous girl. Looking at her pictures you can just feel the sweetness that radiated from her. I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She was a beautiful girl! So sorry to hear that she is no longer with us. I hate the disease too


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss - she was beautiful  Reminds me of my Bailey with that zipper nose... I hope that you and your mom will open your hearts to another golden companion, nothing heals a broken heart better than puppy kisses.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and you can just see from the pictures that she was very much loved.

Run softly at the bridge Gilloo


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss. RIP Gilloo


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Gilloo was a beautiful girl. Many hugs during this difficult time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry...she was a pretty girl with a very expressive face. Hugs to you and your Mom. It will get better....slowly, but it will get better.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Gilloo, you have beautiful photos of your girl and I am sure many happy memories - thinking of you all at this very tought time

Run free and sleep softly Gilloo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Giloo*

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl, Giloo.

She will see you again at the Rainbow Bridge and is playing with all of the pets that have gone before her.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
Aloha


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was truly beautiful.


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all your wishes 
Here are a few more pics


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful girl. My condolences.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She was a beautiful girl. RIP Gilloo. She will be met at the bridge by all that have gone before with furiously wagging tails!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Gilloo, what a beautiful girl! I feel your pain as we just lost our Rusty a week ago today. We are missing him terribly as I know you are missing her too. We can both take comfort that they are now running and playing together with no more sickness or pain.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Giloo was such a sweetie! 

Hold tight to all of the wonderful memories--I'm sure you have plenty of them!

Rest in Peace, sweet girl.

SJ


----------

